# Dental Care



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello all.... I have a 2 year old female Vizsla, Abby. She seems to have trouble with plaque build up on her teeth. They have been cleaned by the Vet once already and is scheduled next week for another . She gets Breathalyzer Plus in her water and regular chews that I buy from the Vet. I have started brushing (and will have to be more regular!). I have had other breeds in the past and have never had to touch their teeth. We also have a Chocolate Lab that is 5 and has beautiful white teeth that I never touch. Just wondering if anyone can give me some insight as to what my problem might be!! Looking into the T/D Hill's dog food which is supposed to be a different shape, cleaning the teeth as they eat. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks...Dusty


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

rember that everything you give them affects there teeth.type of food kind of treats.i give them bones real bones and they always have rawhide always hard vegetables, apples, pears not the soft ones.rope toys can help also. i have a toy that hase a lot of nipples on it kind of like a tooth brush. but nothing works as well as brushing so just get right in there your dog will get used to it. get into his mouth regualary be the boss, mom and dad its your job.


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

i know brushing can be a hassle but if you work it into their daily routine then it's a breeze.

also i agree with the person above me regarding the toys..they even have toys made for cleaning and the upkeep of your dogs teeth. and the rope toys are always the best, they make one with almost like a dog version of dental floss braided into it. and it make their breath super minty! ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i did not know about the dental floss, MINTY BREATH WOW what a change for the better know if we could only get them to use mouth wash.


----------

